# Green Chromis



## mullet (Feb 22, 2007)

Could someone give some clues on how to tell the difference in a male and female Green Chromis.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

the only information i could find on them was "Male Green Chromis can turn more yellow in color and will build small nests in the sand and court various females." from http://www.fishlore.com/profile-bluegreenchromis.htm.

hope this helps, though i dont know how much help it will actually be as it seems they need to be in breeding season before you can tell the difference


----------

